# CAPPED pt: 1 million



## Shae (Dec 16, 2004)

*Time to freshen up our fun game. *






*HHH: "And you call that wrestling? STOP PLAYING WITH MY HAIR!"
Orton: "YOU GOT THE ANKLE LOCK BACKWARDS DUMBASS!!"*





*Christian: "Dude look, a dollar!"
Y2J: "THAT DOLLAR'S MINE!"*





*Heckler in crowd: "Beyonce has a better ass than yours!!!"*





*Ref: "Look! I'm on television! HI MOMMY!!!"*


----------



## Shae (Dec 16, 2004)

Triple H *thinking*: "Why the hell do vampires have metal teeth?"
(cookie to the movie refrence!)





These are the times Triple H wished he didn't have a shovel. 





Edge: "THAT ASS HOLE THREW A CUP OF BEER AT ME!!"

Crowd: "TINY WANG! TINY WANG! EDGE HAS A TINY WANG!"


----------



## Shae (Dec 16, 2004)

*In honor of being lai'd....*





Y2J often wanders how many times Trish Stratus got lai'd. 





Y2J: Which one of you foxy mammas wanna get lai'd again tonight.
blonde: I DO! I DO!
brunette*thinking*: Better her than me. Rock can do a better job of it!





Dr. Benoit: Okay, turn your head and cough.
Y2J: *COUGH*
Dr. Benoit: Okay, bend over and sneeze.
Y2J: *AH CHOO*
Dr. Benoit: Perfect! You are good to get lai'd






Trish botches being lai'd by a woman. 





Lita botches getting lai'd in the future.


----------



## Shae (Dec 16, 2004)

One of Gwen Stafani's dancers appears on Smackdown. But she didn't realise it would require for her to take her cloths off. 






Eddie invited some peeps for a double feature: The Triple H/ Stephanie sex tape and......




Big Show: TURN IT OFF!! TURN IT OFF!! I DON'T WANNA SEE X-PAC'S DICK!!!!
Reins: AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! ITS CHYNA'S ASS!!!!
Jindrak: Damn, that move looks like it hurts!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

and just where is the rock little missy?


----------



## Shae (Dec 16, 2004)

Eugene: Thats not the way to play Red Rover Mr. Orton sir!!! Be nice!





Edge botches at giving himself a face lift.





We finaly find out why Snisky has a large chest: his twin is popping out.





OWN'D





Apparently, fingers were being pointed to each other on who stole the cookies from the cookie jar.





Sean Connery makes an appearence.





Bichoff: Okay, which one of you will join Triple H and Stephanie in the 3-way?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

"A DOLLAR!"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

"someone has been being a nasty little girl. go to your bedroom this instant RG. i, uh, will be right behind you...."


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

does this girl ever think of anything but sex....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

"you be good or you're gonna get it again."


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

c'mon max says we can do it..... we are winners. he designed us these lovely gay outfits.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

uh oh Big Daddy is gonna need a big rest.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

Johnnny finally posts a pic.... everyone at im left speechless. manic last seen taking off a sandal.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

chrono comes up with novel idea to wash hair in desert.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe i should trim this hair.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

"crono are you positive it's not a growth hormone you rub on these?"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2004)

Your too funny.......Johnny .....sandal...


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Dec 19, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and just where is the rock little missy?








"Hey now, The Rock never forgot about you lemon fresh panties!"


*(In case you wander where that quote came from it was the last time The Rock was on air on Raw for the Diva Search. I think he was calling Amy Webber lemon panties.) *


----------



## Shae (Dec 19, 2004)

Taking golden shower to a new level.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

hey girl where the hell have you been?


----------



## Shae (Dec 19, 2004)

Goldmember: "Time to guild that snake in golllllllllllllllld!!"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

lol pm me your number n i'll call you


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

shae not snake member there


----------



## Shae (Dec 19, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> shae not snake member there



I reccon you never seen the last Austin Powers flick?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

yeah i like em all, but he's scaring me.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG_shae_you_need_to_see_this!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

*The cloning took a while and was reallllly expensive but RG*

*



*

*I'm , uh, we're ready for that threesome now.*


*Name:* Dwayne Johnson
*Height:* 6 foot 5 

*Weight:* 260 pounds  *x 2*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

*stop please enough i'm not this heywoodjablomey guy*


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

X-Pac's punnishment for making a porno.


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> OMG_shae_you_need_to_see_this!!!!!!!



And thats taking bullshit to another level.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2004)

Is that the really *Rock*?


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

Nope. Just horrible cut and paste action.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that the really *Rock*?


yeah and me..... no it's a spoof really. You see?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2004)

I See


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *The cloning took a while and was reallllly expensive but RG*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


pic working now


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

put the gun down max we are not gay. the threesome thing is *not* gonna happen.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

she said i bet you can't pinch _my_ nipples and whistle






no. so i had to see a doctor about having myself cloned.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

"so Rock, we have a little film clip of that night..."


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

"And the jabroni asked me if I had female fans. Wadda dumb fuck!"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

lol you can say that again


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

"and when she started gettin off she moans 'Luke'.... well I've got a surprise for this Luke guy...."


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

"um RG you might have mentioned the clothing disappearing part of time travel. who is this Albob anyway?"


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

Bugs: DUCK SEASON!
Daffy: RABBIT SEASON!!
Bugs: RABBIT SEASON!
Daffy: DUCK SEASON!! SHOOT ME NOW!!!
Beck: Shut up!
*BAM*
Daffy: That felt good.


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

"Shh. Put your ear to the cliff and you can hear the ocean."


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

lol thats a good 1


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

*"And its kung-fu fighting!!! HYA!!"*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

That's it!  Rob, close this thread.


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

We can't make fun of the bastard. Huh? Sorry Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hung, is just wrong


----------



## Vieope (Dec 20, 2004)

_Rock is a nice guy. I can´t understand why people like wrestling though. _


----------



## Shae (Dec 20, 2004)

Make fun of him. I know you have a shit load of capps to make fun of him with. Try it!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

*Seneca Wallace (15) is consoled by teammates Dwayne Johnson (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Lance Young (80) after the loss.*(AP)

ahem Mr. Dwayne Johnson aka The Rock #69..... wuu wuuu


----------



## Shae (Dec 21, 2004)

Mr. Anouncer: "Someone's contact lens popped out. Please be patient while the players look for it."


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2004)

Maven: The Chyna/X-Pac video is worse than the Triple H/Stephanie sex tape. You can't watch it!
RKO: THEY'RE BOTH THE SAME JACKASS!





RKO botches being Superman.





Batista botches finding a ciropractor.






Batista just wantid to pick his nose but the camras were on him!




He even wantid him to do it and make an ass out of himself!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> "and when she started gettin off she moans 'Luke'.... well I've got a surprise for this Luke guy...."


matt hates the name Luke now... lol oops.


----------

